

Bootstrapping a Micro-ISV: Balsamiq Mockup Tool - hammertime
http://www.balsamiq.com/blog/2008/10/14/personal-whats-your-story-why-start-balsamiq/
I use this tool all the time at work.  It is interesting how many of their sales come from the desktop version (which I purchased).
======
inklesspen
Somehow a dupe of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=332278>

